

Ever wonder what the Douglas Peuker algorithm does? Here's some visualization. - andrewljohnson

Here's the Douglas Peuker algorithm in action. DP simplifies polylines by throwing out points that fall within a certain tolerance of heading change. Each successive track sets the DP tolerance lower, so the track gets curvier.<p>These tracks were taken with my soon to be released iPhone app (not affiliated with EveryTrail.com, but allows uploads to the site).<p>http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=329754<p>http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=329775<p>http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=329816<p>http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=329825<p>http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=329837<p>http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=329848
======
roundsquare
Here is a great explanation. I'd never heard of this algorithm before but this
explanation was extremely clear.

[http://marblemice.com/2007/09/12/douglas-peuker-line-
simplif...](http://marblemice.com/2007/09/12/douglas-peuker-line-
simplification-explained/)

